# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Sydney Tools in Melbourne

## RodEye

Sydney Tools had their grand opening sale today for their new store here in Melbourne, located at  the old Billy Hyde store in Blackburn. Apparently it was packed to the rafters with tradies sniffing out buys before tax time.

----------


## JB1

Any decent specials? 
-------------------------------

----------


## mudbrick

It's all fun and games with them until you try to claim warranty  :Wink:

----------


## sol381

Really.. ive bought tools from them.. had something go wrong and just took it to my local tool shop and was fixed at no cost. most  tools are manufacturers warranty so can be taken to any authorized dealer for repair.

----------


## Marc

Returned power tools to Sydney tools and had them replaced with no problems. They don't hold the warranty, all they do is screen the bad customers trying to pull a swifty.

----------


## phild01

They attended my warranty issue with no problems too.

----------


## RodEye

[QUOTE=JB1;1055330]Any decent specials?
-------------------------------
I wouldn't know, my mate went there to get a few replacement 18v red batteries. I ask him about hot deals and all he said was "I got 3x 6ah red batteries for a reasonable price and got the hell out of there". So if your looking for bargains keep an eye on gumftree or fleebay. Good time of year to get some 2nd handies or unwanted extras.

----------


## ebf

Shouldn't they be called Melbourne tools there?

----------


## OBBob

> Shouldn't they be called Melbourne tools there?

  I don't know, should Australian produced Toyotas (when the existed) have been called Melbournes?    :Biggrin:

----------


## Ricardito

Thanks for the head ups I bought online never had a problem great customer service

----------


## NRB

I bought a drill sharpener at a wood show a couple of years back from them ,had a problem with it, so they replaced it without any issues,good service for me

----------


## InsaneAsylum

> I don't know, should Australian produced Toyotas (when the existed) have been called Melbournes?

  no idea but my Holden Adelaide was a pile of crap  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

Epping Vic grand opening 12th May.

----------


## METRIX

> no idea but my Holden Adelaide was a pile of crap

  They all were  :Smilie:

----------


## Ricardito

> Epping Vic grand opening 12th May.

  yes that what I read but the site is vacant no construction there at all last time a checked was a wek ago opposite Bunnings and no far from Total tools

----------


## MorganGT

> yes that what I read but the site is vacant no construction there at all last time a checked was a wek ago opposite Bunnings and no far from Total tools

  looks pretty built to me....  https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x6ad64f34ef9179f1%3A0x8b5d36d70cf7  75de!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1  !1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1  e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent  .com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOi_KHztVotfhPCeLxWPBMrtY52KNAlLMe  ELxSe%3Dw160-h160-k-no!5ssydney%20tools%20epping%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOSs0VBs7  mpGI6MokM-qz0Y6m4vE5mkc63kzVMX&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilp4nwqP3aAhX  JXrwKHREHBhMQoioIkwEwDQ

----------


## METRIX

This is Elvis, he and his brother started SydneyTools many years ago, and have gone gang busters since then.  https://vimeo.com/79063504

----------


## Ricardito

> looks pretty built to me....  https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x6ad64f34ef9179f1%3A0x8b5d36d70cf7  75de!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1  !1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1  e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent  .com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOi_KHztVotfhPCeLxWPBMrtY52KNAlLMe  ELxSe%3Dw160-h160-k-no!5ssydney%20tools%20epping%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOSs0VBs7  mpGI6MokM-qz0Y6m4vE5mkc63kzVMX&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilp4nwqP3aAhX  JXrwKHREHBhMQoioIkwEwDQ

  Must have been on the wrong side of Cooper St can you give the ady please?

----------


## RodEye

Another Sydney Tools store in Melbourne opening soon on the old Masters site - Chifley Dr Preston

----------


## r3nov8or

We have one in North Geelong. Not off to a great start if some of the few Google reviews are to be believed.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> We have one in North Geelong. Not off to a great start if some of the few Google reviews are to be believed.

  Poor old Wade .... Im tempted to go just to check him out.  
I remember the location well - I worked at Billy Guyatts in that building when going through uni. Wasnt a great retail position then either.

----------


## JB1

Checked them out recently in Blackburn. 
Decent range and their prices seem to be good, I can't be sure if all the prices were good as I don't know prices of powertools off the top of my head.  
However for consumable items such as drill bits, nails, grinding disc, etc, their inhouse brand- Xtorque items are very cheap.  
Bought some flooring staples, 38mm $8 for 1000,  50mm $10 for 1000.  
German made SDS Plus 6.5mm 160mm drill bit at $5 is a bargain. 
Pity I don't live closer to pick up the odd thing or three.

----------


## phild01

> German made SDS Plus 6.5mm 160mm drill bit at $5 is a bargain.

  I bought 2 Makita sds plus 12mm for $3.75 each yesterday from H&G.  But then again maybe Makita is going the way of Ryobi.

----------


## JB1

What/where is H&G? 
....

----------


## phild01

Hardware & General only in Sydney - locations are Brookvale, Hornsby, Dural, Blacktown, Mona Vale and Peakhurst.

----------


## JB1

I'm in Melbourne. I wonder where are the cheapest places to buy general hardware here. 
Prices seem more competitive in Sydney
....

----------


## phild01

H&G are quite good.  Their Brookvale location is a conglomerate street full of old buildings that sell just about everything you could want to build with. Other locations are regular hardware stores.

----------

